# Writing on the back of photos



## sarahgolding@photographer (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey when clients buy prints do u writing your name/email/website? If so does permanent pens like sharpies ruin the photo eventually?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 4, 2008)

There are 'acid free' pens that you can use for this.


----------



## visualpoetry (Nov 12, 2008)

I think they best way to handle this would be to buy a custom stamp with your info on it and some acid-free ink. Much more professional looking.


----------

